# 'harmless' snake kills



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Just read this in Reptiles magazine, bloke must of had a bad reaction, thinking about it it shouldnt even be in this section but I have typed it out now and you cant copy and paste, so sod it.

A venomous snake generally regarded as harmless has killed a man in south east Australia. Ron Siggins 37 was collecting scorpians with a freind when he caught a whip snake which bit him on the finger. Later, after becoming woozy, Siggins collapsed while his freind called an ambulance. Paramedics found him already in cardiac arrest, and they were unable to revive him. Siggins was taking medication for neck and spinal injuries, which some believe might of caused complications.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

soooo.. are whip snakes dwa then? rear fanged i guess if they are concidered harmless :/ shame they are goin gon the EPS really they are prety 
Owen


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

If its harmless how comes he's now dead??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na they are not DWA I put it in the wrong section, but only realised after I had typed it out so left it here.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought they were constrictors...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> If its harmless how comes he's now dead??


thats why it said generally harmless because they are generally seen as harmless, much like hognose snakes, just using them as an example because they are rear fanged venomous and considered harmless


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Could maybe be an allergic reaction...
Ben


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

didnt quite follow. do they think the medication he was on could of reacted with the venom or do they think he is allergic to the venom?

sorry if its a stupid question. very tired and not following properly


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

unlucky i read the collecting scorpion bit and thought they killed him. had to read it twice :lol:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

> SiUKQuote:
> Originally Posted by *bradhollands999*
> _If its harmless how comes he's now dead??_
> 
> thats why it said generally harmless because they are generally seen as harmless, much like hognose snakes, just using them as an example because they are rear fanged venomous and considered harmless


I wasnt having a go btw and i know what you mean, but in my view if an animal has the ability to kill you and it wants to its not harmless.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah no I didnt think you were mate, I was just explaining, I dont think it was confirmed whether the medicine was any part of it or not, that was the whole article I typed out it was just a little snippet


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Just to point out... I think you are all thinking of the asian whipsnakes, not the australian ones. (Unechis)

The australian ones are actually elapids so front fanged, while they don't tend to have generally bad bites they still have all the venom apparatus to deliver venom in a single strike.

These are most definitely on DWA and won't be coming off.

Mike


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for pointing that out mate


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Just read this in Reptiles magazine, bloke must of had a bad reaction, thinking about it it shouldnt even be in this section but I have typed it out now and you cant copy and paste, so sod it.
> 
> A venomous snake generally regarded as harmless has killed a man in south east Australia. Ron Siggins 37 was collecting scorpians with a freind when he caught a whip snake which bit him on the finger. Later, after becoming woozy, Siggins collapsed while his freind called an ambulance. Paramedics found him already in cardiac arrest, and they were unable to revive him. Siggins was taking medication for neck and spinal injuries, which some believe might of caused complications.


 
STOP....Take a step back......

It's far from harmless...It's a BLOODY ELAPID!!!! Demansia are classifed as ELAPIDS! Sure "harmless" compared to Australia's other ELAPIDS but NOT harmless itself!!

Yes, there could be other factors at play but don't lose sight that it's an Elapid and need to have the respect given to any other Elapid. When I'm in Australia I treat everything as Hotter than Hell. Some of my mates (yound lads) I collect with told me they just grab "Bandy-Bandys" and they "Never" bite, so what does the one he's trying to pick up do?? Right! It tries to bite him. A stern lecture followed about never saying never when a snake is involved.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

*Yes, these are Bloody Elapids Too*

The next video available on YouTube.

YouTube - Out of Africa


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> STOP....Take a step back......
> 
> It's far from harmless...It's a BLOODY ELAPID!!!! Demansia are classifed as ELAPIDS! Sure "harmless" compared to Australia's other ELAPIDS but NOT harmless itself!!
> 
> Yes, there could be other factors at play but don't lose sight that it's an Elapid and need to have the respect given to any other Elapid. When I'm in Australia I treat everything as Hotter than Hell. Some of my mates (yound lads) I collect with told me they just grab "Bandy-Bandys" and they "Never" bite, so what does the one he's trying to pick up do?? Right! It tries to bite him. A stern lecture followed about never saying never when a snake is involved.


:surrender:I just quoted directly from the US reptiles magazine this months addition, to be honest when I quoted it I was getting mixed up with rear fanged as well. But what I wrote was cut and pasted from the magazine.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :surrender:I just quoted directly from the US reptiles magazine this months addition, to be honest when I quoted it I was getting mixed up with rear fanged as well. But what I wrote was cut and pasted from the magazine.


Sorry mate.. eace: My fangs were out and I did not see where you found the less than accurate information.

Why believe that dribble from that magazine. It's just a form of the "press" and they seldom get it right on anything. My apologies


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats quite alright mate, when I first read it I was getting confused if I had realised they were a front fanged elapid, I would of been posting the article for other reasons, like trying to find the truth. It seems strange that a reptile magazine would get it so obviously wrong, they normally have a pretty impressive list of people writing articles, but I suppose all the snippets of news are put together by there own staff.


----------

